# Leon Top Sport Turbo



## atarier (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi, my name is Octavio Alatorre and I'm from GDL Mexico, the Tequila's Land.
I just can't wait to post some pics of my SEAT Leon Top Sport Turbo.
Here is a couple of them.
My mods list isnot too large, but anyway I'm looking forward for a REVO or APR reprogramming and a Splitter DV from Forge.
Well, Enjoy!


----------



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

awesome


----------



## OrangesAnonymous (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (rafiki2)*

very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## luisalbertoqa (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (OrangesAnonymous)*

Que buenos aros Antonio! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## got nos (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Leon Top Sport Turbo (atarier)*

nice ride dude.


----------



## Cede (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Leon Top Sport Turbo (atarier)*

Very nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What suspension system do you have? 
The car looks very low...
Those wheels are 19"??


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Leon Top Sport Turbo (Cede)*

4 door is rad


----------

